# INTP that likes dinosaurs arrived!!!



## Monteskiusz (Sep 16, 2015)

01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01001001 01001110 01010100 01010000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100101 01101101 01101111 01110100 01101001 01100011 01101111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01100101 01101100 00100000 00111010 01000100 00101110 00001010 01010011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01010000 01100001 01101100 00100001


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Evoblast99 said:


> Spoiler: They didn't. Search for "Birds"


Indeed they are alive...


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

I am not very much into dinosaurs but I like T rexs and Stegos, Stegos > T Rexs


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice to meet you! =] did you hear about the dinosaur DNA they can retrieve from bones and fossils?? 

Maybe they'll open a dinosaur theme park. Seems like a legit, foolproof idea.


----------



## Evoblast99 (Nov 8, 2015)

lookslikeiwin said:


> I have also read the Jurrassic Park books (and seen the movies, of course). I like weird and extinct animals in general. Utahraptors because they were massive raptors, mammoths because they are mammoths, any sort of "sea monster", and pterosaurs (of course I like the Quetzalcoatlus northropi the best because it is big and really fast).
> 
> I wouldn't say dinosaurs and the like are my "thing", but I have a vested interest in them and stories are my "thing", so extinct animals have been included.
> 
> Oh, and I am an INTP.


Of course!!! Dinosaurs aren't my only interest, of course, but are the biggest...


----------



## Evoblast99 (Nov 8, 2015)

Sad Wanderer said:


> 01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01001001 01001110 01010100 01010000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100101 01101101 01101111 01110100 01101001 01100011 01101111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01100101 01101100 00100000 00111010 01000100 00101110 00001010 01010011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01010000 01100001 01101100 00100001


01010111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100001 01101011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01110111 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 01100100 01100001 01111001 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01011000 01000100 00001101 00001010 01010100 01101000 01100001 01101110 01101011 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110000 01100101 01110010 01101001 01100101 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100001


----------



## Evoblast99 (Nov 8, 2015)

sameer6 said:


> Indeed they are alive...


Yes!!


----------



## Evoblast99 (Nov 8, 2015)

luthien337 said:


> Nice to meet you! =] did you hear about the dinosaur DNA they can retrieve from bones and fossils??
> 
> Maybe they'll open a dinosaur theme park. Seems like a legit, foolproof idea.


Not DNA, but we've already extracted collagen from a T. rex femur...


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

Evoblast99 said:


> Not DNA, but we've already extracted collagen from a T. rex femur...


Aw man, now I feel like dinosaur collagen injections are gonna be the latest plastic surgery trend..


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

luthien337 said:


> Aw man, now I feel like dinosaur collagen injections are gonna be the latest plastic surgery trend..


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

pernoctator said:


>


If I could thank your post twice for having a jeff goldblum gif, I would.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

luthien337 said:


> If I could thank your post twice for having a jeff goldblum gif, I would.


People always ask me how I pronounce gif, Jif or Gif. I always tell them the same thing: How dare you speak to me.


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

pernoctator said:


> People always ask me how I pronounce gif, Jif or Gif. I always tell them the same thing: How dare you speak to me.


:kitteh: Are you secretly Jeff Goldblum?! :laughing:


----------

